# Reds, Reds Everywhere



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hit the beach last night near the pass with drnelson13 fishing cut mullet and live finger mullet and ended the night with 6 bull reds and 2 slot reds, 2 spinner sharks, and some catfish. The current was moving in really strong but the bite was steady :thumbup: sorry for the lack of pictures, im going again tonight and will be sure to snap some pics!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

SOunds great! We will be out there this Saturday evening. I love ripping bull reds in the pass. This is my favorite time of the year. And probably only because ive never fished off-shore. Let us know how you do tonight, Cornflake. O*D*W


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

What pass are you guys talking about?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, i'm talking about Pensacola Pass. I would be assuming, but I believe this too is where ol Indy was at. And that only because he fishes alot on NASP. Im not sure what boat we will be in this Saturday, but if you are out there after 7pm, and hear a bunch of guys yelling alot and slaying the bulls, you know its us! O*D*W


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/redfish-massacre-part-2-a-135716/#post1046303

Heres the report from last night!


----------

